
Ernest Hemingway’s magazine expenses claim - deepbow
https://www.cjr.org/analysis/ernest-hemingway.php
======
jessriedel
I wish articles like these quoted the relevant Hemingway writing rather than
just summarizing it as him giving the reader the false impression he was being
a hero, or whatever. Like, if you're going to accuse the guy of improper
behavior, and the actual text is available, just quote it and let the reader
judge for themselves.

------
tomcam
If you do nothing else, read the last sentence of the article.

Collier’s was an incredibly popular magazine and they paid well. The expense
report feels hinky but wouldn’t have been completely out of line for a
celebrity author like Hemingway during that era.

